# Rehomed Cats



## Goldenstar (26 March 2015)

Some of you may remember that my cat India died a couple of months ago .
Through a friend I have heard that's there's a two three year old sisters looking for a new home they are scared of the families toddler and mum has just had twins and can't give the cats the attention they need .
My question is how long will I need to keep them in the house in the house if I get them so they don't run off .


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2015)

Around 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 March 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Some of you may remember that my cat India died a couple of months ago .
Through a friend I have heard that's there's a two three year old sisters looking for a new home they are scared of the families toddler and mum has just had twins and can't give the cats the attention they need .
My question is how long will I need to keep them in the house in the house if I get them so they don't run off .
		
Click to expand...

It is recommended 3 weeks, that is enough time fore them to acclimatize themselves to the house and surroundings  and your family


----------



## webble (27 March 2015)

Normally 4-6 weeks if they are skittish and likely to run I would tend to go for as long as possible. Once you have them in a routine with meals you could start letting them out just before teatime, stay out with them for a bit then bring them back in for tea. It's also worth making sure they are microchipped and getting the details in your name


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (27 March 2015)

When you let them out make sure they are still hungry then they will be keener to come back in.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 March 2015)

Thanks everyone I am off to see them shortly .


----------



## Honey08 (27 March 2015)

Aw, good luck.

Just make sure that they are settled with you, and past the running and hiding stage before you let them out.  Our cats were a year old but really timid.  It took them nearly two months to venture downstairs (dogs were a major factor) and probably another two months before they went out (and even then they were terrified as had been house cats).  They only went out for short periods initially.  Nowadays they love the great outdoors and can't believe they're born.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 March 2015)

Honey08 said:



			Aw, good luck.

Just make sure that they are settled with you, and past the running and hiding stage before you let them out.  Our cats were a year old but really timid.  It took them nearly two months to venture downstairs (dogs were a major factor) and probably another two months before they went out (and even then they were terrified as had been house cats).  They only went out for short periods initially.  Nowadays they love the great outdoors and can't believe they're born.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know .
They are lovely cats ,very good looking, grey with white parches one is a bit fat but nothing drastic .
They are shy , one is more open than the other and came to the call the other only when she heard a pouch box being moved and then are and ran back upstairs the shyer one is the dominant one .
I was reading last night online and came across a site talking about using a bonding room where the cat lives until it's settled .
It made sense to me we have two study's in a little wing it shuts off from the rest of the house there's not a lot of coming and going through there both studies open into a yard which could  be cat proofed quite easily .
I think I will set up camp for them in there and let them gradually into the whole house from there as they want to explore .
The yard goes into the dining room at the other side so they would get more exercise than they have been having .
I have cat proofed the yard before when India was a kitten.  
It would give me a reason to go in there and do my paper work !!!!


----------



## CLM (27 March 2015)

I think this sounds perfect really.  A nice calm, quiet place to get comfortable with a new home and new owners. When my nervous cat came to me, I spent as much time as I could just sitting with her in her room.   This was only for a few weeks, she gradually got more freedom as her confidence grew, and went out after a few weeks. Good luck with them, they sound lovely, and I think they are very lucky!


----------



## Honey08 (27 March 2015)

Yes it's a good idea and worked for us.  We barricaded off a bit of upstairs so the (very curious)  dogs couldn't get near and put the cats things there.  They ventured out gradually as they wanted.  Our more dominant one was the shyest too.

Ours lived in their own area for ages though, and I feared they would never integrate for a while (because they had each other for company it seemed slower than when we got a single new cat!).  Nowadays we can't get them off our knees and the dogs can't get in their beds for squatters!


----------



## Adopter (28 March 2015)

They sound lovely and you seem to have the ideal solution for starting their life with you.

As I am writing this my feral outdoor cat is purring on my lap!  He was completely feral when he came as a stable cat and managed to escape his run after less than a week, however we left food in the same place each day and he would reappear every day for his food,  and we have progressed to him being an affectionate cat who like to be in as well as out.  Our other cat we were able to let out after a week without problem. She had bred feral kittens but was born domesticated and took to living inside straight away!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 March 2015)

I am ringing the family now to say I will take them but after Easter when the house is full of family and assorted extra dogs,that way they will have a nice quiet time when they arrive .
They are called bubble and squeak .
I am looking forward to having a cat back on the place .


----------



## Fransurrey (29 March 2015)

Hi OP,
I do home visits for CP and we advise 2 weeks to keep them indoors. Upon getting them home, put them in one room with everything they need until they tell you they want to explore. This can be minutes, hours or days! On the first day you let them out, do it before feeding. The theory is that they'll be hungry and while they're cooped up you can train them to come to a shake of dry food. You can find further info on the CP central website cats.org. Good luck with the new kitties! &#128522;


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 March 2015)

Fransurrey said:



			Hi OP,
I do home visits for CP and we advise 2 weeks to keep them indoors. Upon getting them home, put them in one room with everything they need until they tell you they want to explore. This can be minutes, hours or days! On the first day you let them out, do it before feeding. The theory is that they'll be hungry and while they're cooped up you can train them to come to a shake of dry food. You can find further info on the CP central website cats.org. Good luck with the new kitties! &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

Hello fellow CP person I am a foster for CP and Our branch changed from the 2 weeks - 3 weeks indoors.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2015)

Thanks everyone .
I am in Paris ATM when I get home I will buy a child gate to go across the study corridor then the cats can slip through and the dogs won't jump it .
It will be lovely to have a cat in the house again .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 March 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Thanks everyone .
I am in Paris ATM when I get home I will buy a child gate to go across the study corridor then the cats can slip through and the dogs won't jump it .
It will be lovely to have a cat in the house again .
		
Click to expand...

In case you have a big dog (like us)   our cats jump this but the dog cannot

 This is 44 inches high  / 3 ft 6 

we have one


http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2463195.htm


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 March 2015)

deleted duplicate


----------



## BBP (5 April 2015)

I brought home two year old cats from the shelter last Monday. Was given the same advice, put them in a small room and let them explore when they felt ready. Within 2 hours not only had they explored the whole house, had a mad half hour and were then curled up on the sofa with me! Someone has done an amazing job of socialising them, they made themselves right at home and nothing phases them, not drilling/sawing or toilet flushing when they are under it! Love them so much already! (She says whilst pinned down by two snoozing cats!). Enjoy yours!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 April 2015)

KatPT said:



			I brought home two year old cats from the shelter last Monday. Was given the same advice, put them in a small room and let them explore when they felt ready. Within 2 hours not only had they explored the whole house, had a mad half hour and were then curled up on the sofa with me! Someone has done an amazing job of socialising them, they made themselves right at home and nothing phases them, not drilling/sawing or toilet flushing when they are under it! Love them so much already! (She says whilst pinned down by two snoozing cats!). Enjoy yours!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think these will be a bit more difficult .


----------

